# Finally home!



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Did you all miss me? :biggrin1:

I feel like it will take me months to get caught up on all the threads again, but I hope that everyone (two and four legged) is doing well. I had a great time seeing my family and spending a week in Bahia at an Ecoresort, and there are some pics on this post (and perhaps the next one or two) of some of my favorites. I wound up taking 454 pictures, so these are just a sliver of the pictures I got.

Kubrick did fine without me, though apparently he picked up a habit of chewing on things while I was gone and he destroyed a couple of my fiance's things. Obviously, this was all my fiance's fault for leaving these things on the couch while he was gone all day. So I do feel like I am retraining him on manners a little bit, but otherwise he did well. He was so excited when I came home! It was funny, actually, because I opened the door and he just stared at me like he was seeing a ghost and then I said hi Kubrick and he came running and crying, it was very cute. I missed him a lot and I'm glad to be home, even if it is 30 degrees outside.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Some more pictures...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

And two of Kubrick excited to see mom home... they're not that great, but he still looks cute.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*WELCOME home. You were missed. :cheer2: Great pictures.*


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow! Gorgeous pictures, Lina! You must have had a fabulous time. Welcome back, and I'm sure your boy missed you alot! What are a few chewed up items compared with all the loving Kubrick must be giving you now!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the pictures and boy oh boy do I feel like I need a vacation!

Welcome back Lina!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome back!!
Great photos!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh I hope you're going to share more pictures! It looks lovely! How nice of your fiance to take good care of Kubrick while you were gone!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome back Lina!
Hope you had a great vacation! Your pics look great!

Ryan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome back Lina! Glad you had an enjoyable trip! I know you are happy to be back home! Thanks for posting the beautiful pix!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lina, I am so glad you had a great time!! I was wondering just yesterday when you were coming back. Your pictures are great!! And I am so glad that Kubrick did ok, although I didnt doubt it!! The pics of him greeting you look like his head lightened up a lot, or it is just the flash???


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:welcome: home Lina! Those are some FANTABULOUS pics, bet it was even more breathtaking to see everything with your own eyes!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina, welcome back! The photos are beautiful! The photos of Kubrick are cute. I'll bet he was stunned and thrilled to see you walk through the door.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome Home!

Great pictures and Kubrick looks ecstatic! 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina, it is so good to see you back again!

It looks very beautiful where you visited. What is the stuff sticking up out of the water? Is that rock or mud or something else? Gorgeous area!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina, welcome back!!! wow does that look inviting!!! I love the picts of Kubrick too-- he has such a great face.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Welcome Back, Lina! We missed you!

I loved your photos and the description of Kubrick's welcome....perhaps when he saw you, he was thinking, "Hey......wait a minute......she looks really familiar......it's MOMMY!!!!!"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

Incredible photos. I can't believe you're back already. It seems like you just left, which shows how fast life is going by. Why not post the photos on Shutterfly or the like and give us a link so we can drool some more.

I can just imagine Kubrick's excitement to see you. He probably thought mommy was gone forever. Awwww! Welcome home.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad you are home safely, WISH WE COULD HAVE BEEN THERE the pictures are great.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome home, Lina. Your pictures are beautiful, especially little Kubrick!
Glas you had a good time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks all! I'm glad to be home and back too. 

Laurie, he is that light but only when I push his hair up so you can see his eyes. He's always been like that, but it's just more noticeable now because the hair is longer. I actually had a bit of a scare when I saw him... I know it was only 2 weeks, but I feel like his hair grew longer and I really noticed it.

Kimberly, they are actually rocks/coral. They create these natural pools when the tide is low you can really see them. It makes a very cool effect.

Geri, I've added some pictures to my flickr account, but there are still many more to go through and add. This will probably take me a lot longer to do, but I wanted to put at least some of them up today. I have a lot of pictures of Kubrick there too:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome home, Lina! We missed you! Glad you're back safe and sound.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Back to thirty degrees?

Sounds like a heat wave to me...was thirty five below zero wind chill tonight and I braved the elements for a "ladies downhill ski night."

It was amazing how many stay at home moms from town I saw there tonight braving the cold. I guess we're all a bit desperate for a night out.

Posh has gone back to sneaking a poop here and there inside, I don't blame her, I can barely stand to hang outside and make sure she's done "her business." Because I'm used to a dane and his poopy piles, picking up a "lincoln log" just doesn't seem like the end of the world.

Looks like you had a fabulous time, I'm so jealous!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

I'm off to visit your photos so I can drool and live vicariously for a moment. Be back soon.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Lina, :wave:

It's good to have you back!  I am glad you enjoyed your vacation and your pictures are great! 

Thirty degrees...burrr.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay thirty degrees=heat wave, they say it will warm up to this by the weekend.

Tonight -20 degrees=what kind of fool lives here?!

Thanks again for the toasty pictures.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome back, Lina. Love the pix of Brasil and Kubrick's warm welcome.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

:welcome: back Lina. Glad you had a great trip. Pics are great.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

What great pictures. That new camera is certainly working for you. The quality is incredible. Of course I had to check out Kubrick's photos first. They're all wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Lina!!! Welcome back!!!

I don't know how I managed to miss this thread...

Your photos are fantastic!:biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina, welcome back home and to the forum! I was so behind and by the time I noticed you'd been gone, I was leaving for a week. lol Very nice photos!!! Thanks so much for sharing them. They put my Dominican Republic photos to shame. lol

Kubrick is a doll and I'm sure it's a shock to see him after 2 weeks. After one week gone, I always think my 'boys' have changed so much though they couldn't have, but two weeks? He's too cute!


----------

